# Seen Him Somewhere Before



## Hacienda71 (11 Dec 2015)

I hope you gave the bike a clean afterwards! @dan_bo 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/salmondo/22647778235/in/album-72157660612857261/


----------



## dan_bo (11 Dec 2015)

Otterspool!


----------



## dan_bo (11 Dec 2015)

Judging by the weather i had a massive front blowout about half a lap later.....


----------

